# Rabbit cage in furniture



## bigwigbunny (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm looking for information on converting pieces of furniture into rabbit cages. I'd like something nicer looking then my NIC cage to put in my dining room. Somehow replacing part of it with mesh so the bunny can see out. 

Any ideas of ideal pieces of furniture or construction ideas?


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 7, 2010)

when my aunt found a domestic prego bun on her door step she used a sturdy 4 legged table, flipped it upside down and used a wiring stapled to the legs of the table to keep the bun in. she then measured and made a lid for it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice-looking indoor rabbit cage?


----------



## pinnaclewc (May 26, 2011)

Hello

I manufacture wooden dog crate end tables. www.mywooddogcrate.com

I am consider expanding into indoor rabbit cages. If you give me feedback on specs etc I will sell you one at cost.

Jr


----------

